# Star Citizen - Informationen, Diskussionen, Gerüchte [Sammelthread]



## CaptProton (11. Oktober 2012)

*Star Citizen - Informationen, Diskussionen, Gerüchte [Sammelthread]*

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Star Citizen. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Star Citizen. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				Originalpost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir den Trailer mal genauer angesehen und da ist mir als alter Wing Commander Veteran natürlich sofort einiges aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2012)

Es ist auch von Chris Roberts. Da gibts keine Probleme mit dem Copyright 

Es ist in Wirklichkeit Star Citizen, ein irgendwie quasi ein inoffizieller Nachfolger von Freelancer/Starlancer/Privateer/Wing Commander. Ich bin fast überzeugt daß die Geschichte so gut wie gar nichts mit der von WC zu tun haben wird. Das bedeutet doch aber nicht daß nicht bekannte Namen/Raumschiffe und so in einem vielleicht anderem Kontext verwendet werden können.

Macht das Sinn? 

Oder einfach gesagt: Jein


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist auch von Chris Roberts. Da gibts keine Probleme mit dem Copyright


 
wie kommste denn darauf?
die wc-rechte liegen afaik gänzlich bei ea.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Oktober 2012)

Hm, Chris Roberts wird natürlich alles tun, und *offiziell* jede Ähnlichkeit zu WC abstreiten:

"Ja, der Träger heißt Tiger's Claw, aber sehen Sie, der gehört zur "Amur", nicht zur "Bengal"-Klasse...ja, genau wie "Hornet" ist das kein geschützter Begriff.

Und die Alienrasse hat überhaupt nichts mit den Kilrathi zu tun, gut sie sind vlt. katzenartig, aber sie heißen Arith'ilk...und das ist auch kein Dralthi-Jäger, sondern vielmehr ein neuer Thir'dal... 

Egal, ich freu' mich jetzt schon. Eine gute SpaceSim fehlt seit Jahren.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2012)

Und Katzenwesen sind nun auch nicht wirklich neu, in anbetracht dessen das es schon in Star Trek TAS welche gab

Egal, hauptsache ich brauch einen Joystick


----------



## CaptProton (11. Oktober 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> "Ja, der Träger heißt Tiger's Claw, aber sehen Sie, der gehört zur "Amur", nicht zur "Bengal"-Klasse...ja, genau wie "Hornet" ist das kein geschützter Begriff.



Im Video steht eindeutig "BENGAL CLASS CARRIER" (gleich am Anfang)


----------



## Chemenu (11. Oktober 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Egal, ich freu' mich jetzt schon. Eine gute SpaceSim fehlt seit Jahren.


 Naja, Egosoft bedient diese Nische schon seit Jahren ganz gut finde ich. Und bald kommt ja auch X: Rebirth.


----------



## DerTriton (18. November 2012)

Ich werde irre,   Star  Citizen: Squadron 42 ist nun das größte Projekt das per  Crowdfunding finanziert wurde. Vor gut zwei Monaten war es ein Stern am  Himmel und nun per Lichtgeschwindigkeit zur Hoffnung der Space Sim  Community. Über 20.000 „Likes“ alleine auf Facebook sowie mehr als  68.000 verkaufte Pledges sind nur ein kleiner Beweis für diesen Hype.  Dass es neben mir noch so viele Verrückte gibt, die dieses Genre so  lieben hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wer noch ein Teil von Star Citizen  werden will, sollte sich spurten, nur noch bis Morgen 20 Uhr kann man  sich sein Pledge auf der  RSI-Homepage  sichern.

Wer möchte, kann mich auf der offiziellen Homepage im  Accountsystem unter Add Original Referrer als Werber eintragen, dortiger  Nick ist Triton. Gibt es hier kein Süßlächelndnes Smilie?


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2012)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Ich werde irre,   Star  Citizen: Squadron 42 ist nun das größte Projekt das per  Crowdfunding finanziert wurde.


 
das müsste eigentlich nach wie vor mechwarrior online sein.


----------



## DerTriton (18. November 2012)

Da scheiden sich die Geister, da es schon in der Beta war und man sich ja den Beta Zugang erkauft hat. Was sich nicht ganz im Sinne des Crowdfunding ist. Darum wurde Mechwarrior Online auch nicht sondern Project Eternity als das größte Crowdfunding Projekt bestätigt. Was somit nun Star Citizen ist, da es Project Eternity überholt hat. Und selbst wenn nicht, innerhalb der letzten gut 21 Stunden wurden gut 430.000 $ eingenommen. Bis jetzt wurden somit genau 4,779,519$ eingenommen. Also liegen die Chancen sehr gut das es bis Morgen 20 Uhr, zum Ende des Crowdfunding, auf rund 5,2 Mio steigt. Somit wäre Star Citizen halt dann, dass größte Crowdfunding Projekt. 

Ach so, da die Star  Citizen Homepage nur in Englisch ist und da nicht alle perfekt  Englisch können, hier zwei Webseiten mit Übersetzungen zum Spiel. www.werde-star-citizen.de und www.star-citizen-hq.de


----------



## DerTriton (19. November 2012)

Mal als UpDate, die 5,2 Mio. wurden jetzt schon eingenommen. Also der Rekord wird weit weit überboten werden.


----------



## Kredar (19. November 2012)

6,237,583 Dollar am Ende. Chris Roberts meinte im Livestream: Es wird ein fantastisches Spiel. Man darf gespannt sein, freue mich schon drauf. Da kommen die alten Zeiten ala Wing Commander wieder mit viel mehr Inhalt.

mfg


----------



## DerTriton (19. November 2012)

Wir als Community haben unser Teil erledigt und jetzt hat Chris es in der Hand.


----------



## CaptProton (20. November 2012)

Die letzten 6 Minuten bis zum $6.25 Millionen Ziel und das versprechen von Chris Roberts an uns PC Gamer im Video
Star Citizen - the last Minutes to the $6.25 M. goal - YouTube


----------



## DerTriton (20. November 2012)

Es ist schon Irre, was wir, also die Space Sim Community, geleistet hat.
Das hat sicher mit der Hoffnung wieder eine wirkliche Space Sim zu erhalten.
Nicht dieser Retro-Acarde-Space Müll dem einen die letzten Jahre angeboten wurde.


----------



## legion333 (20. November 2012)

Also ich freu mich echt wahnsinig, hab aber leider noch nie eine(n?) space sim gespielt  gäb es evtl einen Titel der sich zum Aufwärmen eignen würde?


----------



## CaptProton (20. November 2012)

Ja, gibt es. Die Wing Commander Saga .
Schaff dir aber auf alle Fälle einen Joystick an, ohne wird das nichts.


----------



## legion333 (20. November 2012)

Hab da schon einen gefunden, evtl bestell ich den dann mal 

vielen Dank dafür


----------



## DerTriton (21. November 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß, aber nicht gleich ein Schreck bekommen wie das Fluggefühl ist.
Besonders die jüngeren Spieler kennen meist nur diese Pseudo-Sims, die mehr Acarde als Simulation sind.


----------



## CaptProton (21. November 2012)

ja, wir "Spacesim Veteranen" werden langsam alt. Wenn ich mir das Alter von den Leuten auf mein YOUTUBE Kanal ansehe, dann haben 80% der Leute die sich die Star Citizen und Elite Videos angesehen haben ein alter zwischen 30 bis 50.


----------



## legion333 (21. November 2012)

Ja, ich versuche auch so viel wie möglich nachzuholen


----------



## DerTriton (22. November 2012)

CaptProton schrieb:


> ja, wir "Spacesim Veteranen" werden langsam  alt. Wenn ich mir das Alter von den Leuten auf mein YOUTUBE Kanal  ansehe, dann haben 80% der Leute die sich die Star Citizen und Elite  Videos angesehen haben ein alter zwischen 30 bis 50.


Nun, so wie die Star Citizen Community, wenn man nach den Umfragen im dortigen Forum geht. Wir "Alten" kennen noch die richtigen Space Simulationen und nicht diese Pseudo-Simulationen von heute, die eigentlich Arcade sind. Und Arcade war für uns Alten ja schon spätestens seit 1995 out.




legion333 schrieb:


> Ja, ich versuche auch so viel wie möglich nachzuholen


Wo nachzuholen, beim Alter?


----------



## legion333 (22. November 2012)

Ne ich mein natürlich die ganzen alten Spiele


----------



## DerTriton (30. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pLYZg4J9Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Star  Citizen: Squadron 42


----------



## Quaker4Life (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Spiel wird garantiert der Hammer! Ich habe schon Freelancer gesuchtet wie ein blöder... und bei Star Citizen wird es bestimmt noch besser! diesmal ja sogar mit eigenem server von RSI


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Star Lancer rauskommt muss ich zusehen Single zu sein  (wenn nicht werde ich es bestimmt  )


----------



## legion333 (3. Dezember 2012)

Möchte evtl. wer mit mir eine Gruppe bilden? Hätte schon 2 Freunde des auch spielen werden, aber für die großen Schiffe wird man ja mehr Leute brauchen, aber wir haben ja noch keine Constellation, das höchste ist ein 300i


----------



## CaptProton (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Star Lancer rauskommt muss ich zusehen Single zu sein  (wenn nicht werde ich es bestimmt  )


 Dazu brauchst du aber auch eine Zeitmaschine. 
Denn der Release von Star Lancer ist knapp 13 Jahre her (31. März 2000)


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du aber auch eine Zeitmaschine.
> Denn der Release von Star Lancer ist knapp 13 Jahre her (31. März 2000)



Hehe, war ein kleiner versprecher meinerseits. Starlancer hab ich mehrmals durchgespielt. Nach Wing Commander und Privateer hat mir es echt gefallen (wenn auch Priv2 mein Liebling ist  )

Ich meinte natürlich Star CITIZEN 

edit: Shit, so alt ist es schon, da war ich ja noch jung  (24 wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## CaptProton (22. März 2013)

Ja, wir Weltraumpiloten werden langsam alt... ^^ Die meistens sind mittlerweile in den 30er - Anfang 40.

Habe auch erst letzte Woche mal wieder Star Lancer installiert. Ach waren das noch Zeiten 
Im Sommer können wir "Pledger" ja in Star Citizen das erste mal reinschuppern.... (Lieber Sommer, sprich dich bitte mit Chris Roberts ab. Wenn wir die ersten kleinen Sequenzen von SC testen kann es auch mal regnen)


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

Sommer schon?

Cool, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Die Zeit vergeht dermassen schnell wenn das Leben schön ist


----------



## CaptProton (22. März 2013)

Ich glaube wir sollen uns da mit unseren Char auf den Begal Carrier frei bewegen können und auch schon mal in den Jäger einsteigen. Fliegen können wir dann glaube ich noch nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (22. März 2013)

Also ich hab eine Constellation in der Garage (wenn Star Citizen dann mal rauskommt), könnte also auch noch den ein oder anderen Mitspieler brauchen..... Mit mehreren Leuten machts ja nach der Kampagne auch erst richtig Spaß.


----------



## DerTriton (12. Mai 2013)

Download der 2. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH


----------



## Vordack (12. Mai 2013)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Kickstarter?

Ich hab da gebacked, soll also ne PC-Version bekommen. Wenn ich aber auf | Roberts Space Industries gehe habe ich da kein Account. Wenn ich da ein Account erstelle, wie kann ich dem sagen daß ich ein Backer über Kickstarter bin? Oder wie läuft das?

Danke,

Jan


----------



## DerTriton (12. Mai 2013)

Schon kurz nachdem das Crowndfunding beendet war, haben alle die über Kickstarter teilgenommen haben eine Mail erhalten. Aber auch später wurden immer mal Mails verschickt, weil viele nicht bestätigt haben. Mit dieser Mail hat man per Link seine Kauf bestätigt b.z.w. die gekauften Sachen bei Kickstarter mit dem Account von der Offiziellen Homepage verbunden. Das ist das was ich noch weiß, selbst hatte ich auf der Offiziellen Seite investiert.

Wie es jetzt funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke das man ein Account auf Offiziellen Seite einrichtet und dann über den Support die Sachen von Kickstarter auf den RSI Account übertragen lässt. Vielleicht geht es auch automatisch wenn man die gleiche Mail Adresse nutzt wie bei Kickstarter. Denn über die Adresse haben sie ja gesehen welcher Kickstarter Account zu welchem RSI Account gehörte.

Ich würde einfach ein neuen Account bei RSI anlegen, mit der Mail Adresse die Du bei Kickstarter genutzt hast. Dann den Support bitten dir eine Mail zu schicken um deine Sachen von Kickstarter zu transferieren.


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2013)

Super, vielen Dank, werd ich machen 

edit: So, mails sind raus (an kickstarter und robertindustries)


----------



## DerTriton (19. Mai 2013)

Download der 3. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH


----------



## waits (21. Mai 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf das Spiel. Und mehr noch freue ich mich darüber, was durch *Kickstarter* alles möglich ist. Wir erleben doch eine Demokratisierung der Spieleentwicklung als zusätzlichen, wesentlichen Teil der PC-Spiele-Szene. *Chris Roberts *ist ja nur ein Beispiel von Spieleentwicklern, die durch Kickstarter wieder aktiv werden. Das Publisher oft auf den Rechten von kommerziellen Spieletiteln sitzen und nichts damit machen, ist frustrierend. Mein Höschen wird ganz nass, wenn ich denke an: 1. Star Citizen
                                                                                                             2. Project Eternity
                                                                                                             3. Torment: Tides of Numenera
                                                                                                             4. At the Gates
und vielen anderen Projekten. 

Greetings


----------



## DerTriton (21. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist Kickstarter, also somit Croundfunding, die letzte Hoffnung wieder gute Spiele zu bekommen. Das Problem bei den Publisher ist das sie immer viele Typen von Spielern ansprechen wollen. Und das kann nichts werden, viel zu schwer es allen Recht zu machen. Bei Kickstarter spezialisieren sich die Entwickler meist auf ein Typus von Spieler. Die wollen lieber einer kleinen Gruppe ein gutes Spiel präsentieren als mit Krampf mehrere Gruppen anzusprechen. Und am Ende kommt der Quantität-Standard der Publisher raus den man seit Jahren erhält.

Ich hoffe halt das man wieder merkt das die Entwickler Herzblut in ihr Spiel gesteckt haben und es somit ihr Baby ist. So etwas war früher Standard und man hat es in Spielen deren Leidenschaft gespürt. Seit Jahren fühle ich mich als wäre ich in einem Steakhaus in dem ich nur Schonkost serviert bekomme. Ist wie das Geschwafel von vielen Publisher dies oder jenes ist nicht Möglich. EA ist das besonders Klasse drin. Nein es ist nicht möglich ein BF als MMO auf den Markt zu bringen. Da es Technisch nicht geht Hunderte Spieler auf ein Schlachtfeld zu haben.

Komisch, schon 2001 konnten das der kleine US Entwickler PlayNet mit Battleground Europe. 50 Panzer in einer Panzerschlachten über 2 KM Entfernung, 100 Infanteristen im Nahkampf in einer Stadt, 10 Bomber werfen ihre Bomben ab, der Kapitän eines Zerstörers sieht die Einschläge trotz 5 KM Entfernung. Alles auf einer Karte mit der halben Größe Europas alles ohne Instanzen. Natürlich EA wir glauben Dir das es geht nicht... Wenn die Publisher ihren Entwickler einfach ihre Freiheit wieder geben würden, dann würde die (Spiele) Welt schon viel besser aussehen.


----------



## DerTriton (26. Mai 2013)

Download der 4. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (1. Juni 2013)

Diese Woche war es recht ruhig, daher schon heute die neue Ausgabe.

Download der 5. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH​


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe übrigens vor ein paar Tagen endlich meine "Rear Admiral Citizen Card" bekommen.   

Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## legion333 (7. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab noch nichts  Könnte evtl. auch daran liegen dass ich ein T-Shirt mitbestellt habe


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nichts  Könnte evtl. auch daran liegen dass ich ein T-Shirt mitbestellt habe


 
Hm, hat es nicht geheißen, dass die Karten getrennt verschickt werden?

Dann hoffe ich einfach mal für dich, dass deine Karte auch bald kommt.


----------



## DerTriton (7. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, hat es nicht geheißen, dass die Karten getrennt verschickt werden?
> 
> Dann hoffe ich einfach mal für dich, dass deine Karte auch bald kommt.


 Es wird alles zusammen verschickt. Auch dauert es länger wenn man die richtige Citizen Card bestellt hat und nicht die billige, also aus Plastik. Als die in den Versand gegangen sind, waren die anderen noch in der Produktion. Daher dauert es noch eine weile bis wirklich alle ihre Sachen haben.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Es wird alles zusammen verschickt. Auch dauert es länger wenn man die richtige Citizen Card bestellt hat und nicht die billige, also aus Plastik. Als die in den Versand gegangen sind, waren die anderen noch in der Produktion. Daher dauert es noch eine weile bis wirklich alle ihre Sachen haben.


 Ah ok, sehr gut.

Ich finde meine Plastikkarte eigentlich auch ganz hübsch....


----------



## DerTriton (9. Juni 2013)

Download der 6. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH

_Jetzt mit Infos zu anderen Croundfunding Projekten._​


----------



## legion333 (12. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist mein Paket auch da


----------



## DerTriton (12. Juni 2013)

Macht Hoffnung das mein Paket auch bald eintrudelt.


----------



## DerTriton (16. Juni 2013)

Download der 7. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (22. Juni 2013)

Download der 8. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH

_Aufgrund des Starts der Verkaufswoche der neuen ORIGIN 300er Modelle,_
*Star*Watch *_mit den Übersetzungen zu den angebotenen Paketen schon heute._​


----------



## Haster (25. Juni 2013)

*Star Citizen stellt Rekord auf*

Wie man auf der Webseite von Star Citizen unter A New Record & 300i Clarifications | Roberts Space Industries lesen kann, hat Star Citizen den Rekord für die höchste Summe die bisher durch Crowdfoundig eingenommen wurde gebrochen. 

Ist schon ziemlich krass was Chris Roberts, bzw. CIG da auf die Beine stellen.

Wer übrigens das Spiel noch unterstützen möchte sollte sich beeilen,denn bald wird es eine neue Webseite geben. Auf dieser werden dann die Preise für die diversen Pakete erhöht und es fällt u.a. auch die lebenslange Versicherung für neue gekaufte Schiffe weg.


----------



## DerTriton (29. Juni 2013)

Download der 9. Ausgabe von STAR*WATCH​


----------



## Lunica (30. Juni 2013)

Citizen ist/wird genauso wie Guild Wars 2 einer der besten und fortschrittlichsten Spiele des Jahrzehnts.

Dieser Casual Einheitsbrei von den großen Publishern ist ja zum Teil nur noch lachhaft.
Ein Remaster nach dem nächsten... Innovation 0%.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

Die neue Website ist echt schick! Ich freue mich schon auf den Hangar, möchte meine Constellation als 3D Modell bestaunen können....


----------



## DerTriton (30. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die neue Website ist echt schick! Ich freue mich schon auf den Hangar, möchte meine Constellation als 3D Modell bestaunen können....


 Dann schau Dir mal das über die Constellation an... 
http://www.twitch.tv/roberts_space_ind_ch_1/b/423478438
...solltest Du Star*Watch noch nicht gelesen haben.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir mal das über die Constellation an...
> roberts_space_ind_ch_1 - Star Citizen/Cloud Imperium Games - 24HR Livestream
> ...solltest Du Star*Watch noch nicht gelesen haben.


 Cool! Konnte den Livestream ja leider nicht verfolgen...... 

War gerade mal auf eurer Website, bin ja immer noch "clanlos"....der Trust sieht ganz gut aus, aber euer Trailer (den hast du gemacht, oder?) und eure Präsentation im RSI Forum könnte noch etwas mehr Feinschliff vertragen, wenn man das mal z.B. mit der Imperim Fleet vergleicht....


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVJIzAvMPQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DerTriton (30. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Cool! Konnte den Livestream ja leider nicht verfolgen......


Ich leider nur 21,5 Stunden, den Rest brauchte ich zu Schlafen. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> War  gerade mal auf eurer Website, bin ja immer noch "clanlos"....der Trust  sieht ganz gut aus, aber euer Trailer (den hast du gemacht, oder?) und  eure Präsentation im RSI Forum könnte noch etwas mehr Feinschliff  vertragen, wenn man das mal z.B. mit der Imperim Fleet vergleicht....


Naja, ich bin kein Profi im Trailer erstellen. Und Forum, durch die neue Seite passt es jetzt weniger. Der Trailer ist ja auch nicht mehr richtig eingebettet, muss ich mich mal ran setzen. Mal abgesehen davon, viele der anderen Clans haben sicher einige Kreative Köpfe die sich darum kümmern können. Viele bei uns können es nicht oder wollen (noch) nicht so viel Zeit fürs Spiel aufbringen.

Wie ich, haben viele bei uns sich zu oft Hoffnung auf Spiele gemacht und wurden dann enttäuscht. Eigendlich wollte ich mich auch nicht mehr so in den Bann eines Spiels vorm Release ziehen lassen. Eigentlich...


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

Haha, "eigentlich", ja das kenne ich gut....


----------



## DerTriton (30. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Haha, "eigentlich", ja das kenne ich gut....


 Ja, Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Freelancer kaufen...


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juli 2013)

*So zur Feier von 200.000 Unterstützern von Star Citizen ein paar neue Informationen! 
(bzw alte für alle, die sich mehr damit befassen.....)* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Videos*

* Interview mit Chris Roberts auf der E3 (made by Gamestar.....) *





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kD2aVH053cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




* Star Citizen Galaxy Map WIP*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9cLeXj4p03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




* Making the hangar *





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDLEIBheqYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




* Making the 300i*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVJIzAvMPQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Neue Schiffs-Artworks*

*Avenger*: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13100-Introducing-The-Avenger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Caterpillar*: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13089-First-Look-Caterpillar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Interceptor*: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13086-First-Look-M50-Interceptor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Idris Corvette*: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13097-Idris-Corvette-Revealed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Star Citizen Treffen im Rahmen der Gamescom*

Die große Fanparty während der Gamescom in Köln wird im Alten Wartesaal am Samstag, den 24. August stattfindet. Top-Tier Unterstützer und Abonnenten können bereits eine Stunde früher kommen um etwas Extrazeit mit dem Star Citizen Team zu verbringen.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13119-You-Are-Invited


*Neue Stretch-Goals*

$11 million     

Move Wingman out of the basement! Move CIG  Austin to a larger facility that will support expanded development.  More room for employees means more man hours spend developing the game.
 $12 million     

Build professional sound studios. We’ll move Star Citizen’s sound  production from a home office to high tech facilities that will give us  access to cutting edge sound effects and Hollywood voice talent!
Oculus Rift support for the Hangar Module
$13 million     

Additional flyable ship class: destroyer
Command and Control Center – Supervise the battle from the deck of your Idris or Destroyer (class TBA) with advanced C&C packages that allow you to tie all of your ships together and assume central command from the 3rd seat.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13103-New-Stretch-Goals


----------



## Lunica (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch schon gespannt was dabei raus kommt (Vor allem die Online Funktionen).
Neben Guild Wars 2 vielleicht einer der besten und fortschrittlichsten Spiele des Jahrzehnts.

Wer Star Citizen intensiv spielt wird sich vielleicht auch  einen guten & teuren Joystick kaufen.
Es wird laut Roberts nämlich sehr viel Wert auf die Steuerung der Schiffe gelegt.

Star Citizen mit Oculus Rift http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzCwczY1jTM und einem Joystick ... Ach du Schei** muss das geil sein!


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qXEAqYIH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juli 2013)

Vergleich zwischen den einzelnen Schiffen (Excel): 

https://skydrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=EB374028EBE8C8FE!781&app=Excel&authkey=!AA-nW3f0Iq0XAJs


----------



## Vordack (8. Juli 2013)

Als ich mich eben auf der RSI Seite eingeloggt habe Stand da die 14.000.000 Marke sei geknackt


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (8. Juli 2013)

Wundervoll, dieses Spiel wird einfach perfekt, wenn es so gut wird, wie es bislang aussieht. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass sie durch die hohe Summe, die sie einnehmen und den Hang zu noch mehr Features, nicht in Details untergehen und es so nicht auf den Markt kommt. Außerdem, wenn das Spiel erfolgreich wird, wird Crowdfunding noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielen können.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Juli 2013)

Interessante Präsentation für alle Fans von PC Spielen und Star Citizen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZWaBnpSvUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Joschi1980 (9. Juli 2013)

Es ist einfach wunderbar wenn solche Projekte an die sich viele Publisher/Entwickler nicht ran trauen, durch Crowdfunding ermöglicht werden


----------



## DerTriton (14. Juli 2013)

*Thema der Woche: Das Star Citizen Event in Köln*

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe unter www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

Im letzten Video wurde auch angekündigt, dass sie dabei sind, einen deutschsprachigen Kundensupport einzustellen. D.h. alle deutschen Fans, die des Englischen nicht ganz so mächtig, werden in Zukunft auf deutsch betreut werden können.


----------



## DerTriton (21. Juli 2013)

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe unter STAR*WATCH​


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja wohl ein Witz mit der "Anmeldung" für die Gamescom Party, oder? Eine simple, unangekündigte Abstimmung/Umfragen nach dem first come first serve Prinzip??? So ein Schwachsinn.....


----------



## DerTriton (23. Juli 2013)

Egal wie sie es gemacht hätten, es hätte einigen nicht gefallen.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein Witz mit der "Anmeldung" für die Gamescom Party, oder? Eine simple, unangekündigte Abstimmung/Umfragen nach dem first come first serve Prinzip??? So ein Schwachsinn.....



Stimmt, es sollten nur die Leute eingeladen werden die entweder

1) mehr als 10.000 $ gespendet haben oder
2) einen Dr. im Namen tragen oder
3) in der Spielebranche tätig sind oder
4) Foren mit Infos zu SC "zuspammen", die sollten ne Sondereinladung bekommen unabhängig der Abstimmung 

Eigentlich gibt es nichts was fairer ALLEN gegenüber wäre finde ich.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Stimmt, es sollten nur die Leute eingeladen werden die entweder
> 
> 1) mehr als 10.000 $ gespendet haben oder
> 2) einen Dr. im Namen tragen oder
> ...


Hätte ich fair gefunden ... so hätte ich einen Platz ergattern können!


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hätte ich fair gefunden ... so hätte ich einen Platz ergattern können!


 
Wieso, für dich trifft doch bestimmt keines der vier Kriterien zu...... 

Ich persönlich hätte ein Losverfahren deutlich fairer gefunden. Oder sie hätten sich einfach gleich zu Crytek zu deren Gamescom Stand hinzugesellt und jeder, der auch auf der Gamescom ist, hätte sie dann treffen können.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wieso, für dich trifft doch bestimmt keines der vier Kriterien zu......
> [...]


Mindestens den Dr. im Namen hätte ich vorzeigen können ...


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte ein Losverfahren deutlich fairer gefunden. Oder sie hätten sich einfach gleich zu Crytek zu deren Gamescom Stand hinzugesellt und jeder, der auch auf der Gamescom ist, hätte sie dann treffen können.



Ich fände ein Losverfahren absolut behämmert da ich bei sowas noch nie gewonnen habe


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mindestens den Dr. im Namen hätte ich vorzeigen können ...


 
Habe ich nur eingefügt damit Du Dich angesprochen fühlst 

*unteruns* Pssst, Wo hast du den für wie viel bekommen & hilft der beim Bräute klar machen?


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Habe ich nur eingefügt damit Du Dich angesprochen fühlst
> 
> *unteruns* Pssst, Wo hast du den für wie viel bekommen & hilft der beim Bräute klar machen?


 
ich dachte deswegen spielst du Gitarre und Bitchvolleyball?


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mindestens den Dr. im Namen hätte ich vorzeigen können ...


 
DU hast einen Doktortitel? Mein Weltbild gerät ins Wanken.....


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich dachte deswegen spielst du Gitarre und Bitchvolleyball?


 
Mein Motto im Leben ist daß es immer Raum für Verbesserungen gibt 

Und nein, ich spiele Gitarre und Volleyball um meine Überschuss an Energie einzudämmen, alles andere ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt 

Und bitte keine Sprüche über wie man einenm Überschussan Energie anders loswerden kann, das reicht nicht. Ich habe einfach mehr Energie als jeden den ich kenne, liegt im Blut. Wenn ich nach nem Arbeitstag nicht noch ein paar Stunden lernen/spielen/wasauchimmer machen kann wirds nix mit dem einschlafen... Also "relaxen" tu ich am Tag eigentlich 5-10 Minuten sonst wirds zu langweilig, und Abends wenn ich lese, oft zum Mißfallen meiner Dame.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Du baust beim Lernen Energie ab?


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du baust beim Lernen Energie ab?


 
Aber klar. Wenn man ein paar Stunden intensiv lernt ist man ziemlich erschöpft danach, solltest Du mal probieren 

Dazu kommt ja daß man beim Gitarrelernen noch ordentlich Kalorien verbrennt  Gitarre spielen verbraucht mehr Kalorien als Sex!

Aber selbst wenn man am Abend ncoh ne Stunde Spanisch lernt oder so ist ermüdend.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Beim Lernen kriege ich in der Regel Aggressionen und außerdem werde ich da mit der Zeit so hibbelig vom ganzen sitzen, dass ich mich danach auf alle Fälle bewegen/Sport machen muss.....


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Beim Lernen kriege ich in der Regel Aggressionen und außerdem werde ich da mit der Zeit so hibbelig vom ganzen sitzen, dass ich mich danach auf alle Fälle bewegen/Sport machen muss.....


 
Wenn man nichts im Kopf hat muss man seine Energie eben auf die Altmodische loswerden. 

Aber nach dem lernen treib ich öfters auch noch Sport, ich geh dafür nur nicht mehr vor die Tür


----------



## DerTriton (25. Juli 2013)

Mensch, hier ist ja doch noch Leben in der Bude. Hatte schon gedacht das ich Infos zu Star*Watch hier vergebens oder nur für LordCrash poste.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Mensch, hier ist ja doch noch Leben in der Bude. Hatte schon gedacht das ich Infos zu Star*Watch hier vergebens oder nur für LordCrash poste.


 Also von mir aus darfst du das gerne nur für mich posten, ich lese es immer gerne.... 

Aber ich freue mich natürlich auch über rege Beteiligung...


----------



## DerTriton (28. Juli 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Galactic Guide: Terra*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Terra Prime Konzeptzeichnung
Star Citizen Event: Bestätigungsmails wurden verschickt
Galactic Guide: Hurston Dynamics
Comic: Chris Roberts rettet das PC-Gaming_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (4. August 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Galactic Guide: ORIGIN*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Neue Konzeptbilder der Avenger
InGame Bilder des UEE Marine
15 Millionen Stretch Goal erreicht
Erklärung zur Lebenslangeversicherung (LTI)_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (10. August 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Der Hangar*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Star Citizen: Squadron 42 Videos 
22 Inoffizielle Soundtracks von Star Citizen
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

Die Vergleichs- und Übersichtsseite für Schiffe in SC ist wieder online mit neuen Features! 

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/ship-specs


----------



## DerTriton (18. August 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Die Raumschiffs Datenseite*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Gamers Nexus Interview mit Chris Roberts
The Lost Generation als “Hörbuch“ in Deutsch
CIG Mitarbeiter Interview: Blake Yates
Konzeptbilder zum Planeten „Crusader“ im Stanton System 

_Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (25. August 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: So war das Star Citizen Event in Köln*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Letter from the Chairman: Das Hangar Modul
Die neue FAQ Seite und Stretch Goal Übersicht Online
FAQ zum Hangar
$16 Million Stretch Goal geknackt

_Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (1. September 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Der Hangar Modul Release*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Letter from the Chairman: Der Hangar Shop
„Voyager Direct Shop“ Online
FAQ zu den United Empire Credits (UEC) 
Die (InGame) Geschichte der UECs
$17 Million Stretch Goal geknackt
_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (8. September 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter from the Chairman: $18 Millionen*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Neues Video vom Kölner Star Citizen Event
Video vom Terra System
Neue Konzeptbilder der Caterpillar
_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## CaptProton (9. September 2013)

Ich bin mal mit meiner Freelancer etwas schwimmen gegangen 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x2qpB8FWTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DerTriton (15. September 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Erster Blick auf eine Xi'An Welt*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
RSI-Foren Update
Fan – Spotlight: Fan Konzeptbilder & Space Barn 
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## CaptProton (18. September 2013)

Wer seine Freelancer mal im Weltraum sehen wollte.... hier ist die Chance 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTtoFyYdF7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DerTriton (21. September 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Langes Caterpillar Verkaufswochenende*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Hangar Patch
Letter From the Chairman: $19 Millionen!
Die UEE Marines
Foto Wettbewerb
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (30. September 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter From the Chairman: $20 Millionen!*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Galactic Guide: Kilian System
Mehrfache Spielpakete Erklärung
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (6. Oktober 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Galactic Guide: Hangar Hersteller*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Die Presseschau
CIG Mitarbeiter Interview: David Ladyman
Konzeptbilder vom MobiGlas
Details zur CitizenCon 2013
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Aufzeichnung des Livestreams vom CitizenCon Event in Austin, Texas gestern (beginnt ab ca. Minute 9:30) 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O8HvfFCysYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## CaptProton (11. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist die "Vollversion" In der 40 Minuten Version hat uns Youtube leider wegen des Liedes "Happy Birthday" den Saft abgedreht (Kein Witz).





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kATKflLx_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Hier ist die "Vollversion" In der 40 Minuten Version hat uns Youtube leider wegen des Liedes "Happy Birthday" den Saft abgedreht (Kein Witz).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha, lustig. Danke für das vollständige Video.


----------



## CaptProton (12. Oktober 2013)

*Holen wir die Star Citizen Con 2014 nach Deutschland!! Abstimmen*

Leute, wir können die CitizenCon 2014 nach Deutschland holen. Es findet  gerade eine Abstimmung auf der Star Citizen Webseite statt. Zeigen wir  ihnen wo die beste Community lebt und holen sie nach Deutschland.

Aktuell führen wir 

Stand: 12.10.2013 um 16 Uhr
1. Berlin 39%
2. London 24%
3. Sidney 12%
4. Las Vegas 12%

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13314-Happy-Birthday-Star-Citizen



Für Star Citizen, Für PC Gaming!!!


----------



## DerTriton (12. Oktober 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Happy Birthday Star Citizen!*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Rückblick auf die Star Citizen Con 2013
Letter from the Chairman: $21 Million!
Galactic Guide: Das Ellis System
Hangar Update
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## Kaisan (16. Oktober 2013)

Habe mal für Deutschland gestimmt, auch wenn ich (falls Berlin gewinnen würde) höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zur Con fahren würde - liegt einfach zu weit weg


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab natürlich auch für Berlin gestimmt!


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2013)

Berlin?!

Och nöö ... dann hab ich die ganzen Fanbois und Flachpfeifen hier in meiner Stadt!


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2013)

Keine Angst, solche Veranstalltungen lassen mich kalt  Selbst bei SC.

Aber keine Angst LordCrash, ich hab natürlich für Berlin gestimmt


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Berlin?!
> 
> Och nöö ... dann hab ich die ganzen Fanbois und Flachpfeifen hier in meiner Stadt!


Ist doch gut, dann fällst du weniger auf dort...endlich mal unter Deinesgleichen!


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2013)

DICH hab ich ja nicht gemeint Dacki! Echt! Versprochen!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2013)

ich glaub ich kaum auch vorbei, wenns klappt.


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2013)

@LordCrash

Dann fahren wir nach Berlin und pennen bei Rabi


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

Naja, Berlin...warum Berlin. Frankfurt wäre doch viel besser - da ist doch gleich ein großer internationaler Airport in der Nähe, für reisewillige Fans...

....und ganz "uneigennützig" müsste ich nur eine Dreiviertelstunde Fahrzeit einplanen.


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, Berlin...warum Berlin. Frankfurt wäre doch viel besser - da ist doch gleich ein großer internationaler Airport in der Nähe, für reisewillige Fans...
> 
> ....und ganz "uneigennützig" müsste ich nur eine Dreiviertelstunde Fahrzeit einplanen.


 

Ganz einfach, wenns in Frankfurt wäre könnten Crash und ich nicht bei Rabowke pennen  Einen anderen Grund braucht die Welt nicht


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenns in Frankfurt wäre könnten Crash und ich nicht bei Rabowke pennen  Einen anderen Grund braucht die Welt nicht


 
Ihr könnt ja trotzdem bei Rabowke pennen, hindert euch doch keiner.


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja trotzdem bei Rabowke pennen, hindert euch doch keiner.


 
Tun wir ja auch, aber nicht "trotzdem"


----------



## CaptProton (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube wir haben gewonnen 
Wir haben 15% Vorsprung vor London und fast doppelt so viel Stimmen wie Los Angeles und Las Vegas zusammen.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben gewonnen
> Wir haben 15% Vorsprung vor London und fast doppelt so viel Stimmen wie Los Angeles und Las Vegas zusammen.


 YES! 



Spoiler



@Rabi
Ich glaube mit dir, deiner Frau, Vordack und mir wird deine Wohnung zu klein, wenn wir nach Berlin kommen. Ich schlage daher vor, du ziehst in der Zeit vorübergehend zu Freunden. Deine Frau kannst aber dalassen....


----------



## DerTriton (20. Oktober 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntag‘s die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter from the Chairman: $23 Million!*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Hornet Promotion startet am Dienstag
Aurora 2944 Broschüre veröffentlicht
Backer bringen $22 Millionen auf
Polo Shirts bis Montag im Verkauf
Info zum Star Citizen Soundtrack
RSI Invaders Version 1.5
Star Citizen Fiction auf Deutsch
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (27. Oktober 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.
*
Thema der Woche: Die Anvil Aerospace Hornet Promotion* 

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe

_Hornet FAQ
Hornet Gallerie
Letter from the Chairman: $24 Million!
Jump Point 11. Ausgabe veröffentlicht_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (3. November 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter from the Chairman: $24 Million!*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe

_Galactic Guide: Klaus & Werner
Update der "Ship Specs" Seite
Die Anmeldung zu "The Next Great Starship" ist live!
Engineering: Updating the Hornet_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (9. November 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter from the Chairman: $26 Million!*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe

_Star Citizen wird AMDs Mantle Grafik API unterstützen
Idris Deck Galerie
Veterans Day Hornet Upgrade-Angebot
Physische Artikel im Shop verfügbar_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (16. November 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Details zum Jahrestags Verkauf*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
FAQ zum Jahrestags Verkauf
Letter from the Chariman: $27 Million!_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (24. November 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

_Mit dieser Ausgabe ändert sich das Konzept von Star*Watch, aber wir kehren auch Teilweise zur eigentlichen
Idee zurück, mit Star*Watch einfach einen kurzen Wochenrückblick im Stil eines Newsletters zu bieten._

*Thema der Woche: $2,605.049 !!!*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Starfarer und Livestream
Chris Roberts bekennt sich zum PC
Star Citizen History
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (30. November 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Rückblick auf den Jahrestags Verkauf / Livestream*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_
Keine Star Citizen Con 2014 in Berlin
Giving Thanks
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (7. Dezember 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Alles über Organisationen*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Lore aus dem Star Citizen Universum
Galaktischer Guide: Goss System
SC History: 10. September 2012
_
Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (15. Dezember 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter from the Chairman: $34 Million*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Galactic Guide: Centauri_
_ Aurora Upgrades_
_ Verschiedene Organisationen_
_ Hangar Patch 9 veröffentlicht_
_ The Observist Guide 5_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (15. Dezember 2013)

Star Citizen ist IMHO ein echter Hoffnungsträger für ein Revival des PCs als Gamingplattform. Ich hoffe, es werden viele alte Wing Commander Veteranen angesprochen; eine etwas ältere Community könnte das Niveau gegenüber dem, was sich so üblicherweise bei Onlinekonsolengames tummelt, spürbar heben.


----------



## DerTriton (15. Dezember 2013)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist IMHO ein echter Hoffnungsträger für ein Revival des PCs als Gamingplattform.


Das ist zu hoffen, auch wenn selbst nur 75% von dem Umgesetzt wird was man uns schmackhaft macht, sollte es ein PC-Hit werden.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,  es werden viele alte Wing Commander Veteranen angesprochen; eine etwas  ältere Community könnte das Niveau gegenüber dem, was sich so  üblicherweise bei Onlinekonsolengames tummelt, spürbar heben.



Bis jetzt ist es eine verdammt Reife Community, der Altersdurchschnitt liegt so um die 35 Jahren. Als Diplomat unserer Corp. habe ich viele Kontakte zu anderen Clans und man ist meist auf der gleichen Wellenlänge. Das spiegelt sich im großen und ganzen in der gesamten Community wieder. Selbst diejenige die jetzt erst dazu stoßen passen in die Community.

Sicher gibt es auch dort Hitzköpfe, aber es geht selbst im Offiziellen Forum gesitteter ab als in allen anderen Foren zu anderen Onlinespielen. Und ich kenne viele seit dem ich 1998 mit dem Onlinespielen begonnen habe. Was noch schön ist in der Community ist das, wie schon geschrieben, die Masse auf einer Wellenlänge ist.

Nicht unbedingt beim Spielstil aber in dem was man sich im Spiel wünscht oder halt nicht wünscht. Sei es das die Masse wirkliche Simulations-Elemente in Star Citizen haben will, also kein Acardegeballer per Maus. Das nicht alles zu einfach wird, denn was einem heutzutage als Schwer, wenn nicht sogar sehr Schwer, verkauft wird war damals Standard.

Auch hat sich schon öfter gezeigt, sieht man auch bei den Ausrichtungen der Clans, das die Hälfte der Community nicht auf die Kampf-Elemente in Star Citizen steht. Dennoch viel Wert darauf legen das endlich wieder mal wirklich der Skill des Spielers zählt, nicht der Skill eines Chars. Star Citizen wird zwar leicht zu erlernen sein, aber schwer zu meistern. Das hat man zwar schon öfter bei anderen Spielen gelesen, aber Chris wird es auch umsetzen.

Nur ein Beispiel, die Bedienung der Truster seines Rauchschiffs ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil für den eigenen Skill. Man wird auch ohne groß deren Einsatz fliegen, besonders Kämpfen, können aber wer deren Einsatz nutzt wird gegen die anderen ein Vorteil haben. Um seine Raumschiffe wirklich perfekt bedienen zu können, wird man schon ordentlich Zeit investieren müssen.

Was aber auch oft auffällt ist, das neue ins Forum kommen und ein ganz falsches Bild vom Spiel haben und von dem was sich die Community wünscht. Das Spiel wird was ganz anderes als die Schonkost die man seit Jahren aufgetischt bekommt. Das ist ja das warum überhaupt die aktuellen $34,5 Millionen erreicht wurden. Es geht nicht darum schnell etwas oder den Highlevel, das es keine Level gibt, zu erreichen.

Man will einfach gemeinsam ein Teil des Star Citizen Universum sein, in dem man mehr oder weniger viel Einfluss nimmt. Für viele reicht es einfach durchs Universum zu fliegen um ein paar Chredits mit dem Handel zu verdienen. Oder sich einfach an einem Asteroiden zu pflanzen und Erze abzubauen. Der andere fliegt "nur" herum um als Entdecker von zum Beispiel einem Wurmloch zu gelten.

Bei vielen der Beispielen werden andere Spieler die Nase rümpfen und meinen das es kein Spaß macht. Aber die SC-Community ist nun mal eine andere, da geht nicht alles um den schnellen Erfolg oder um das Kämpfen. Ich z.B. werde als Händler unterwegs sein aber auch als Crewmitglied am Geschütz auf anderen Schiffen. Selbst wenn ich am Geschütz zwei Stunden sitzen sollte und nichts ist passiert, ich bin mit Freunden Online und im Corp.-Teamspeak aktiv.

Wieder zu viel Geschrieben - Familie ruft.


----------



## DerTriton (21. Dezember 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Dogfight Modul Release verschoben*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Galactic Guide: MISC
Hangar Patch 10 veröffentlicht
Rückblick auf den Weihnachts-Livestream
10 Fragen an Chris Roberts
Fan Fiction: Die 7. Schwadron
Fanarbeit – Star Citizen  Soundtracks_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## CaptProton (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich schätze mal das alle Wing Commander Fans die ein PC haben schon dabei sind.
Viele werden sich aber richtig wundern, die ein neues Freelancer erwarten....


----------



## DerTriton (29. Dezember 2013)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Informationen die während der Woche veröffentlicht wurden.

*Thema der Woche: Letter from the Chairman: $35 Million*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
_Geschenkkarten im Shop erhältlich
Spectrum Dispatch: ShowDown
Jump Point Ausgabe 13 verfügbar_

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


CaptProton schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das alle Wing Commander Fans die ein PC haben schon dabei sind.
> Viele werden sich aber richtig wundern, die ein neues Freelancer erwarten....


Jeder  sollte seine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben, für die wenigsten  wird 100% in Erfüllung gehen. Aber selbst wenn nur 75% von dem in  Erfüllung geht, was sich die einzelnen Spieler wünschen, wird es ein gutes Spiel. Wenn Star Citizen es nicht schafft alle Space-Sim Fans, egal welchen Spielstil sie mögen, unter einem Hut zu bringen, glaube ich  das es kein Spiel je schaffen wird.


----------



## CaptProton (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir gestern erst meinen neuen Hota für Star Citizen gekauft und habe dadurch die 500€ Marke durchbrochen die ich für dieses Spiel investiert habe. Roberts ist noch Schuld wenn ich pleite gehe


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

Nichts für ungut ... aber 500 EUR für ein Spiel, das bislang noch nicht erschienen ist und einige PR Rückschläge in Kauf nehmen musste?! Sowas versteh ich nicht. Wirklich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut ... aber 500 EUR für ein Spiel, das bislang noch nicht erschienen ist und einige PR Rückschläge in Kauf nehmen musste?! Sowas versteh ich nicht. Wirklich nicht.


 
alleine das es noch *nicht *erschienen ist reicht schon
Man kann´s echt übertreiben


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut ... aber 500 EUR für ein Spiel, das bislang noch nicht erschienen ist und einige PR Rückschläge in Kauf nehmen musste?! Sowas versteh ich nicht. Wirklich nicht.


 
Musst du auch nicht, keine Sorge.

Das können nur Enthusiasten verstehen und keiner, der das Hobby nur so nebenbei betreibt.


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht, keine Sorge.
> Das können nur Enthusiasten verstehen und keiner, der das Hobby nur so nebenbei betreibt.


 
Enthusiasmus ist ein Ding, blinder Glaube etwas anderes


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht, keine Sorge.
> 
> Das können nur Enthusiasten verstehen und keiner, der das Hobby nur so nebenbei betreibt.


 Richtig ... es ist ein Hobby. 

Für mich gibt es eben zig andere Dinge, die wichtiger sind als jemanden ohne Gegenleistung 500 EUR in die Hand zu drücken. Du nennst sowas vllt. 'Enthusiasten', ich nenn das 'naiv'.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Richtig ... es ist ein Hobby.
> 
> Für mich gibt es eben zig andere Dinge, die wichtiger sind als jemanden ohne Gegenleistung 500 EUR in die Hand zu drücken. Du nennst sowas vllt. 'Enthusiasten', ich nenn das 'naiv'.


 
Du siehst das falsch. Leute leisten sich das, weil sie Teil des Projektes sein wollen. Schon alleine die Teilhabe und die Vofrreude usw. reicht für viele aus, die Investition zu rechtfertigen. Die meisten Leute spenden sicherlich nicht 500€, weil sie sich davon ein besseres Spiel erhoffen, sondern weil sie Spaß daran haben, aktiv an einem lieb gewonnen Projekt beteiligt zu sein.

Es gibt Leute, die geben 500€ für ein Finalticket bei der WM aus, ohne zu wissen, welche Mannschaften überhaupt spielen. Es geht darum, dass man sich auf etwas freut und bei etwas beteiligt ist. Du musst dir ein Crowndundingprojekt eher wie ein Happening vorstellen, bei dem das spätere Produkt zwar wichtig ist, aber nicht alles.

Mit "Naivität" hat das alles nichts zu tun. Es ist eine Luxusausgaben, sicherlich. Aber da gibt es viele andere derartige Ausgaben, die auch nicht "vernünftiger" sind.... 

Daher ja, das ist Enthusiasmus, kein blinder Glaube. Wofür gibts du denn (überschüssiges) Geld aus, wenn nicht für ein Hobby bzw. das, was dir Spaß macht oder Befriedigung verschafft? Viele dieser Ausgaben sind rein psychologischer Natur und da ist auch nichts falsch dabei...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

Wir brauchen, denke ich, darüber nicht zu diskutieren ... vorallem ist dein Beispiel mit WM Ticket nicht wirklich passend. Denn gerade hier hast du meine Argumentation aufgegriffen.

Bei einem WM Ticket weiß ich, wann ich es einlösen kann und in 99,999% der Fälle findet das Spiel auch statt.

Bei einem per crowd funding finanzierten Spiel ist das leider nicht der Fall. Allein dieses von mir oben erwähnte PR fail, Convention, die User dürfen abstimmen wo das stattfindet. Willst du mir jetzt wirklich sagen, dass diese Aktion kein 'Gschmäckle' hat? 

Vorallem die Ausrede, man hätte hier keine passende Location gefunden, ist einfach nur wirres Geblubber ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir brauchen, denke ich, darüber nicht zu diskutieren ... vorallem ist dein Beispiel mit WM Ticket nicht wirklich passend. Denn gerade hier hast du meine Argumentation aufgegriffen.
> 
> Bei einem WM Ticket weiß ich, wann ich es einlösen kann und in 99,999% der Fälle findet das Spiel auch statt.
> 
> ...


Du hast mein Argument nicht verstanden.....

Viele Leute kaufen sich ein WM Finalticket wegen des "Happening", wegen dem guten Gefühl, dabei zu sein. Natürlich hofft der deutsche Fan, dass dann Deutschland im Finale spielt und gewinnt und es ein grandioses Spiel ist. Es kann aber genausogut Italien gegen Spanien spielen und es ist vielleicht dazu noch ein Grottenkick.... Vielleicht passiert etwas Historisches, vielleicht auch nicht...

Beim Crowdfunding ist es genauso. Man kauft sich ein, weil man dabei sein will. Als jemand, der schon mehrere Kickstarterkampagnen mitgemacht hat und dabei aktiv in der Community war, kann ich dir sagen, dass das einfach ein geiles Gefühl ist, wenn man etwas "schafft" und das in der Gruppe und für etwas, wofür man sich begeistern kann. Es ist auch ein Happening mit der Aussicht auf ein großartiges Spiel. Wenn es nur ein durchschnittliches Spiel wird, dann hatte man trotzdem noch eine gute Zeit und viele Monate lang Vorfreude auf den Titel. Das ist mir (und anderen auch) die Investition allemal wert....


Warum du jetzt mit der Convention anfängst, ist mir schleierhaft? Willst du da Projekt jetzt auf Teufel komm raus diskreditieren, um deine Argumentationsposition zu stärken??? 


Dass du die Argumente derer, die du so schön flapsig als "naiv" bezeichnest, nicht verstehst, deutet für mich schon darauf hin, dass wir darüber diskutieren müssen....


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast mein Argument nicht verstanden.....


Mausibär ... ich hab dein Beispiel schon verstanden, nur scheinbar hast du meinen Punkt nicht verstanden. Ist aber wichtig, weil sich nämlich der 'naiv'-Kreis schließt.

Ich hab dir damit erklären wollen, und IMO auch so geschrieben, was genau ich naiv finde ... nämlich soviel Geld, selbst für meine Verhältnisse, in die Hand zu nehmen und dieses Geld mit einem relativ hohen Risiko zu investieren. Damit meine ich nicht einmal, dass das Projekt nicht realisiert wird. 

Was die Convention betrifft, dann antworte doch auf meine explizite Frage ... 

Der PR Gau mit der Convention ist typisch Roberts. Im Vorfeld viel reden, wie wichtig doch die Community sei und dann, wenn etwas nicht so läuft wie er möchte, April April! ... geht nicht. *Das* stört mich einfach.

Wenn dich das nicht stört bzw. es dir egal ist, ob du verarscht wirst, nichts weiter ist es nämlich, dann ist das in Ordnung. Für mich als Backer, Überraschung!, war es wie ein verbaler Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> .....


 
Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass es in Deutschland kaum Örtlichkeiten gibt, die sich für so eine Convention eignen, ohne Unmengen an Geld zu kosten? Ich finde es durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man dafür nun wirklich kein Geld unnötig raushauen muss. Natürlich kann man sagen "Hätte man auch vor der Abstimmung rausfinden können", nur wäre das auch wieder verschwendete Arbeitszeit und Aufwand gewesen, wenn man für jede der Auswahlmöglichkeiten schon im Voraus Locations gesucht hätte...

Aber wenn du es so viel besser weißt, kannst du auch gerne privat eine geeignete und günstige Halle rausfinden. Chris Roberts freut sich bestimmt über derartige Eingaben...

Nenne mich nicht Mausibär, sonst sehe ich vielleicht auch mal gezwungen, dich zu melden. Du brauchst mich hier nicht zu verniedlichen und dein "naiv" arrogant über mir schweben zu lassen.

Ich habe 250$ in Star Citizen investiert und bereue keinen Cent davon. Wenn ein gute Spiel bei rauskuckt, super. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. Ich sehe mich aber auch nicht als naiv oder dämlich an und ich finde auch nicht, dass ich verarscht werde, nur weil eine Convention (die nichts mit dem eigentlichen Spiel zu tun hat) entgegen der Abstimmung nicht in Deutschland stattfinden wird. Das Risiko ist nicht groß, weil ich das Geld schon abgeschrieben habe. Ich weine einmal ausgegebenem Geld nicht hinterher, weißt du. Ich habe schon viel mehr Geld für viel größeren Mist ausgegeben, da stehe ich drüber....

Für dich fällt mir aber auch ein passender Begriff ein: butthurt.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass es in Deutschland kaum Örtlichkeiten gibt, die sich für so eine Convention eignen, ohne Unmengen an Geld zu kosten? Ich finde es durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man dafür nun wirklich kein Geld unnötig raushauen muss. Natürlich kann man sagen "Hätte man auch vor der Abstimmung rausfinden können", nur wäre das auch wieder verschwendete Arbeitszeit und Aufwand gewesen, wenn man für jede der Auswahlmöglichkeiten schon im Voraus Locations gesucht hätte...


... so kann man sich das Debakel natürlich auch schön reden.  



> Aber wenn du es so viel besser weißt, kannst du auch gerne privat eine geeignete und günstige Halle rausfinden. Chris Roberts freut sich bestimmt über derartige Eingaben...


Kein Problem. Ich organisiere häufiger Events, Mandatenseminare, und bin der Meinung, dass ich hier durchaus Erfahrung mitbringe. Auch bei einem DATEV Seminar in Berlin, mit deutlich mehr Besuchern, war ich bei der Organisation beteiligt.

Ich kenne Ansprechpartner vom ICC Berlin und der o² World und dementsprechend auch die Preise. 



> Nenne mich nicht Mausibär, sonst sehe ich vielleicht auch mal gezwungen, dich zu melden. Du brauchst mich hier nicht zu verniedlichen und dein "naiv" arrogant über mir schweben zu lassen.


Hm, erstmal: tu bitte was du nicht lassen kannst. Zweitens würde es mich wundern, wenn das Wort Mausibär gg. die Forenrichtlinien verstößt, oder ist Mausibär jetzt in deinen Augen ein Schimpfwort? Eine Beleidigung?

... aber eigentlich hast du Recht, wir sollten es wirklich drauf ankommen lassen und die administrative Seite von Computec über so einen Unsinn entscheiden lassen! Vergeudung von wichtiger Arbeitszeit und unnötiger Aufwand scheint dir ja durchaus am Herzen zu liegen.  



> Für dich fällt mir aber auch ein passender Begriff ein: butthurt.


 Supi ... dann kannst du dir in dein Muttiheft in Bienchen eintragen ( oder malen! ).


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... so kann man sich das Debakel natürlich auch schön reden.


Man kann auch alles schlecht reden, noch dazu, wenn es so unwichtig ist.... 



> Kein Problem. Ich organisiere häufiger Events, Mandatenseminare, und bin der Meinung, dass ich hier durchaus Erfahrung mitbringe. Auch bei einem DATEV Seminar in Berlin, mit deutlich mehr Besuchern, war ich bei der Organisation beteiligt.
> 
> Ich kenne Ansprechpartner vom ICC Berlin und der o² World und dementsprechend auch die Preise.


Dann laber nicht, sondern mache. 



> Hm, erstmal: tu bitte was du nicht lassen kannst. Zweitens würde es mich wundern, wenn das Wort Mausibär gg. die Forenrichtlinien verstößt, oder ist Mausibär jetzt in deinen Augen ein Schimpfwort? Eine Beleidigung?


Eine arrogante Anmaßung, um mich lächerlich zu machen. Ich bin nicht dein Mausibär oder nennst du auch im "echten" Leben jeden so, mit dem du diskutierst? Trolling at its best.



> ... aber eigentlich hast du Recht, wir sollten es wirklich drauf ankommen lassen und die administrative Seite von Computec über so einen Unsinn entscheiden lassen! Vergeudung von wichtiger Arbeitszeit und unnötiger Aufwand scheint dir ja durchaus am Herzen zu liegen.


Ich habe dich darum gebeten, es sein zu lassen. Damit hat sich die Sache eigentlich für mich. Nur bei Ignoranz deinerseits muss es wohl anders gelöst werden.



> Supi ... dann kannst du dir in dein Muttiheft in Bienchen eintragen ( oder malen! ).


Scheinbar kannst es nicht lassen, dich über andere lustig zu machen. Auch eine Art, die eigene Argumentation zu diskreditieren, Respekt.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

Mau ... nein, LordCrash, über was diskutieren wir denn hier? Dir ist es egal von einem Unternehmen verarscht zu werden, für mich nicht. Einfacher kann man den Sachverhalt nicht runterbrechen.

Wenn du es gut findest, dass ein Unternehmen mit dir so umgeht, bitte ... soll mir recht sein.

Nur, um dich mal frei zu zitieren, nehme ich mir das Recht heraus, in einem Diskussionsforum meine Meinung darüber zu äußern ... genauso wie ich leider damit leben muss, dass du deinen Quark hier tagtäglich postest.

Auch das ist in Ordnung, denn dafür haben wir ja dieses Diskussionsforum.

Ich mach mich nicht über andere lustig, ich mache mich über dich lustig ... soviel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mau ... nein, LordCrash, über was diskutieren wir denn hier? Dir ist es egal von einem Unternehmen verarscht zu werden, für mich nicht. Einfacher kann man den Sachverhalt nicht runterbrechen.


Doch das kann man. Weil ich nicht verarscht werde, ganz und gar nicht. Das ist nur DEINE Interpretation bzw. Meinung und beileibe keine objektive Einschätzung bzw. "Sachverhalt"....



> Ich mach mich nicht über andere lustig, ich mache mich über dich lustig ... soviel Zeit muss sein!


Wer sowas schreibt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn andere einen mit Ausdrücken bedenken, die man sich redlich verdient hat. Denn wer sich über andere lustig macht und auch noch stolz darauf ist, obwohl man aufgefordert wird, das zu unterlassen, der ist einfach ein Arsch. Punkt.


----------



## legion333 (30. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mau ... nein, LordCrash, über was diskutieren wir denn hier? Dir ist es egal von einem Unternehmen verarscht zu werden, für mich nicht. Einfacher kann man den Sachverhalt nicht runterbrechen.


 
Ich find das ist übertrieben, aus der Convention so eine große Sache zu machen. Gut, man hätte es mit Sicherheit besser lösen können (ob sich der Aufwand gelohnt hätte mal außen vor gelassen), aber so wie du das schreibst könnte man ja fast denken CGI hätte sich mit dem Geld davongemacht und auf ner Insel abgesetzt  Wie man in dem letzten Livestream gesehen hat, macht das Spiel doch große Fortschritte, das sollte eigentlich die Hauptsache sein.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ich find das ist übertrieben, aus der Convention so eine große Sache zu machen. Gut, man hätte es mit Sicherheit besser lösen können (ob sich der Aufwand gelohnt hätte mal außen vor gelassen), aber so wie du das schreibst könnte man ja fast denken CGI hätte sich mit dem Geld davongemacht und auf ner Insel abgesetzt  Wie man in dem letzten Livestream gesehen hat, macht das Spiel doch große Fortschritte, das sollte eigentlich die Hauptsache sein.


Hehe ... wobei ich diese Unterstellung ja selbst weiter oben entkräftet habe. 

Mal Butter bei die Fische: ich hab ein Unternehmen, was durch div. Finanzierungsrunden mehrere Millionen Dollar eingenommen hat. Ich hab mir selbst auf die Fahne geschrieben, dass ich das Spiel *mit* der Community entwickle und auf die Community, = Käufer, hören möchte. 

Ich hab die Idee einer Messe und überleg mir, wo diese stattfinden kann.

Soweit, so bekannt. Würdest du als Unternehmer, der schon einige Firmen geleitet hat und auch schon auf div. Messen vertreten war, plötzlich Tokyo, New York oder Sydney zur Auswahl stellen, wenn du eigentlich aus Berlin kommst?


----------



## DerTriton (1. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut ... aber 500 EUR für ein Spiel, das bislang noch nicht erschienen ist und einige PR Rückschläge in Kauf nehmen musste?! Sowas versteh ich nicht. Wirklich nicht.


Ich bin auch einer der verrückten, ich müsste jetzt bei $650 liegen, das ohne die Reisekosten z.B. zum Star Citizen Event in Köln letztes Jahr. Warum es aber nicht nur mir sondern sehr vielen so geht. Nehmen wir den Clan in dem ich bin, wir haben ein Mitglied der hat mal unseren durchschnittlichen Spendenwert ermittelt. Die sind vom 28.11.2013, also daher werden die jetzt noch ein wenig höher liegen auch bezieht es sich nur auf die Schiffe. Nicht die anderen Extras, wie Skins, T-Shirts, Star Citizen Card etc.

Unsere 150 Mitglieder haben $ 70.380 in Schiffe investiert, das sind im Schnitt $ 469,20 pro Mitglied. So sieht es bei vielen anderen Clans auch so aus. Wir haben einfach genug davon unser Geld den etablierten Publishern / Entwicklern in den A. zu stecken und wieder mal Müll geliefert zu bekommen. Also stecken wir das Geld in einen neuen A. und hoffen das der uns endlich mal wieder ein gutes Spiel liefert. Wir wollen ja nicht mal ein sehr gutes Spiel, ein gutes würde ja reichen.

Liegt halt an den schlechten Erfahrungen die man in den letzten Jahren, haben ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei uns bei 33,97 Jahre. Daher investieren viele lieber in Star Citizen oder anderen Crowdfunding Spiele. Man hat halt die Schonkost der letzten Jahre satt und möchte endlich wieder ein saftiges Steak serviert bekommen. Natürlich ist es verrückt so viel Geld für eine Hoffnung auszugeben, hatte auch "nur" geplant $125 für ein Schiff auszugeben. Andere zahlen Hunderte für Zierfische, ich wie andere, Hunderte in die Hoffnung auf ein gutes Steak.

p.s. zu den pr-rückschlägen, rückschläge sind es nur wenn sich die spieler / spender zu viel erwarten. ich brauche auch keine convention ein neues event wie in köln hätte auch für dieses jahr gereicht. oder das die dogfight alpha verschoben wurde, und? verschiebungen sind gang und gebe auch ein chris roberts kann nicht zaubern.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hehe ... wobei ich diese Unterstellung ja selbst weiter oben entkräftet habe.
> 
> Mal Butter bei die Fische: ich hab ein Unternehmen, was durch div. Finanzierungsrunden mehrere Millionen Dollar eingenommen hat. Ich hab mir selbst auf die Fahne geschrieben, dass ich das Spiel *mit* der Community entwickle und auf die Community, = Käufer, hören möchte.
> 
> ...


 
Kommt darauf an. An einem internationalen Standort wie New York hat man vielleicht mehr Feedback als in Castrop-Rauxel.


----------



## DerTriton (5. Januar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

*STAR*WATCH ab heute mit neuem Design.*

Thema der Woche
*Star Citizen Jahresrückblick 2013*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
•	Galactic Guide: Magnus
•	Rundgang durchs neue Büro in Austin
•	Entstehung der Cutlass
•	Entstehung der Freelancer 
•	Crowdfunding Spiel "Next Car Game"

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf http://www.star-watch.eu​


----------



## DerTriton (12. Januar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

*STAR*WATCH im neuem Look.*

Thema der Woche
*Star Citizen Jahresrückblick 2013*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
•    Galactic Guide: Drake Interplanetary
•    News Update: Terra Gazette
•    CIG-Mitarbeiter Interview: Patrick Thomas
•    Star Citizen Videospecial: Entstehung eines Traums

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (19. Januar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche
*Ten for the Chairman (5)*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
· Chris Roberts besucht Foundry 42
· Information zum Organisationssystem
· CIG sucht Location in Köln
· CIG-Mitarbeiter Interview: Barndon Evans
· Concept Art: Geddon System
· Spectrum Dispatch: This Day in History
· Star Citizen Videospecial: Teil 2 und Teil 3
· Oculus Rift: Neuer Prototyp vorgestellt
· Crowdfunding Spiel: Space Pioneer

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Rabauke, jetzt könntest du mal dein Wissen einbringen.... 

CIG braucht eure Hilfe - Star-Citizen-News-Radio


----------



## DerTriton (22. Januar 2014)

*Kurzanleitung fürs Organisationssystem!*

Mit dem Organisationssystem ist es möglich auf der RSI-Homepage seinen eigenen Clan einzurichten oder
nach einem Clan zu suchen. Wir von STAR*WATCH haben für den zweiten Fall eine Kurzanleitung erstellt.

http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt1.jpg
_Nach dem man sich wie gewohnt auf der RSI-Homepage eingeloggt
hat, geht man über das Menü bei „My RSI“ auf „Organisatzions“._

http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt2.jpg
_Jetzt befindet man sich auf der Seite „Membership“, dort wählt man um nach einen Clan
zu suchen und beizutreten „Seach and join Organisation“._

http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt3.jpg
_Dort gibt es zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit durch die Eingabe des Clan Namens unter „Seache“
diesen zu suchen, eine detaillierte suche ist unter „Refine Seache“ möglich. Wer noch nicht
weiß in welchen Clan er möchte, kann dort durch verschiedene Optionen nach einem suchen.
So kann man über „Sort by“ sich Clans nach folgenden Kriterien auflisten lassen, Mitglieder-
zahl (Size), Name (Name), Gründungsdatum (Creation date) oder Clanaktivität (Most active)._

http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt4.jpg
_Sobald ein Clan ausgewählt wurde findet man sich auf der Präsentationsseite des Clans wieder.
Um sich zu informieren sollten dort alle relevanten Informationen des Clan veröffentlicht sein.
Hat man sich für einen Clan entschieden, kann man über den Button „Join us now!“, sich bei
diesem Clan bewerben._

http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt5.jpg
_Nach dem Klick auf „Join us now!“ öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, in dem man
unter „Your applikation“ ein paar Worte verfassen kann um sich Vorzustellen._
http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt6.jpg
_Über „Submit“ schickt man seine Bewerbung endgültig, ab und erhält eine Bestätigung._

http://www.star-watch.eu/Bilder/bewerbungSchritt7.jpg
_Über „My RSI“, Menüpunkt Organisatzions, bei „Applikation“ kann der Status der Bewerbung
abrufen werden_.

Wurde die Bewerbung angenommen (Titel der Mail: Organization Application Accepted) oder abgelehnt, wird
einem auch an die im RSI-Account angegebene Mail-Adresse eine Info-Mail geschickt. Ebenso erhält man
eine Mail wenn jemand einen in seinen Clans einlädt (Titel der Mail: New Organization Invitation Received).


----------



## DerTriton (26. Januar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Das Organisationssystem: Kurzanleitung*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Letter from the Chairman: $37 Million
Umfrage: Welchen Joystick bevorzugst ihr?
Chris Roberts im Interview mit PCGH
TNGS Umfrage: Wählt den Raumschiffs Typ
Spectrum Dispatch: 8. Ausgabe Congress Now
Ten for the Chairman (6)
 Crowdfunding-Spiel: The Mandate

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## Murx (2. Februar 2014)

So - ähm - noob incoming ... 

Star Citizen übt für mich einen großen Reiz aus, da alles was irgendwie mit Weltraum zu tun hat irgendwie cool ist - Settings wie in Doom, Descent, Freespace, FTL, Dead Space, Starbound finde ich einfach genial. Unverständlich dass ich daher nie Wing Commander gespielt habe - vermutlich habe ich wirklich was verpasst. Daher meine erste Frage: Welches der Wing Commander Teile/Ableger lohnt es sich im Hinblick auf Star Citizen zu spielen, bzw. auf welche verzichtet man besser? Ich weiß dass WC mit SC zunächst nichts direkt zu tun hat - aber es gibt ja wohl parallelen über die man als "Sternenbürger" einfach mehr wissen sollte (sofern man wert darauf legt diese wahrzunehmen) ...

Was mich ein wenig abtörnt ist das MMO Setting. Zu viele - um nicht zu sagen alle - MMOs wurden mir aus zwei Gründen madig gemacht. Die stetige Weiterentwicklung (solange genug Spiler da sind die es sich zu schröpfen lohnt) sorgt dafür daß der Beste Zustand den das Spiel zum Zeitpunkt X erreicht hatte bald der Vergangenheit angehört. Neue Features und Spieleteile sind meist derart von Ideenlosigkeit geprägt daß man weinen möchte. Der andere Grund ist der Multiplayer - Part. Meine Mitspieler in den letzten Jahren haben sich entweder als durchweg unzuverlässig erwiesen oder haben eine illustre Vorstellung davon wie ein Spiel zu spielen ist, so daß es mehr an Arbeit als an Vergnügen grenzt. So begrüße ich das Star Citizen einen Kampagnen Teil haben soll ausgesprochen. Aber kann man nach der Kampagne noch allein durchs Weltraum tingeln oder spielt sich das Spiel dann so wie sich ein Burger ohne Fleisch ißt? Möglicherweise ist das noch nicht zu beantworten - aber ich frage mal trotzdem


----------



## DerTriton (2. Februar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Galactic Guide: Aegis Dynamics*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Konzeptzeichnungen vom Asteroid Hangar
Chris Roberts spricht über Hardware
The Next Great Starship - Episode 1
Spectrum Dispatch: News Update: Kaizen
Crowdfunding-Spiel: Novus AEterno

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (2. Februar 2014)

Murx schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig abtörnt ist das MMO Setting. Zu viele - um nicht zu sagen alle - MMOs wurden mir aus zwei Gründen madig gemacht. Die stetige Weiterentwicklung (solange genug Spiler da sind die es sich zu schröpfen lohnt) sorgt dafür daß der Beste Zustand den das Spiel zum Zeitpunkt X erreicht hatte bald der Vergangenheit angehört. Neue Features und Spieleteile sind meist derart von Ideenlosigkeit geprägt daß man weinen möchte. Der andere Grund ist der Multiplayer - Part. Meine Mitspieler in den letzten Jahren haben sich entweder als durchweg unzuverlässig erwiesen oder haben eine illustre Vorstellung davon wie ein Spiel zu spielen ist, so daß es mehr an Arbeit als an Vergnügen grenzt. So begrüße ich das Star Citizen einen Kampagnen Teil haben soll ausgesprochen. Aber kann man nach der Kampagne noch allein durchs Weltraum tingeln oder spielt sich das Spiel dann so wie sich ein Burger ohne Fleisch ißt? Möglicherweise ist das noch nicht zu beantworten - aber ich frage mal trotzdem


 
Da Du recht ausführlich warst, werde ich auch mal ein wenig ausholen...
Ist selbst mag MMO, wobei nicht mehr die mit den Standard Settings, was aber die meisten bieten. Für mich liegt der reiz im Online spielen aber eh mehr im spielen mit, oder gegen, andere Menschen - nur darum spiele ich Online. Star Citizen aber wird für alle etwas bieten, auch für Spielertypen wie Dich.

Wobei es ja eine Abgrenzung zwischen Squadron 42, also dem Kampagne Teil, und Star Citizen gibt. Wenn man Squadron 42 durch hat, dann ist es durch aber man kann danach in den Star Citizen Teil gehen, also in den Online Teil. Dort kannst Du auch fliegen ohne dich um die anderen Spieler kümmern zu müssen. Da kannst Du im Grunde alles machen was andere auch machen. Sicher, bei einem Angriff auf ein großes Schiff, wie eine Idris, wirst Du schon Hilfe von anderen Spielern benötigen. Aber Star Citizen soll für alle genug bieten, für einzelne Spieler, für kleine Gruppen oder Clans.


----------



## DerTriton (9. Februar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Letter from the Chairman: $38 Million*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Umfrage zum PAX East Event
Wingmans Hangar – Episode 55
The Next Great Starship - Episode 1.2
Spectrum Dispatch: Observist Dark: Olympus, Ashana, Nul
Crowdfunding-Spiel: Elite: Dangerous

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (16. Februar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Galactic Guide: Davien*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Wingman's Hangar - Episode 56 & DFM Release!
Update des Star Citizen Promo-Videos
Video vom Vanduul Scythe Fighter
Ten for the Chairman (7)
Update der Vanduul Galerie
The Next Great Starship - Episode 1.3
Spectrum Dispatch: Xi'An Shop eröffnet in der UEE

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (23. Februar 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Letter from the Chairman: $39 Million*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Wingman's Hangar - Episode 57
Ten for the Chairman (
Hangar Patch 11 veröffentlicht
Die Subscriber Pläne fürs zweite Jahr
The Next Great Starship Episode 1.4
Fanarbeit: Star Citizen Kalender 2014 

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (2. März 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Interview zu Star Citizen: Squadron 42*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Dogfighting-Module Release Event
Ten for the Chairman (9)
Hangar Patch 11.1 veröffentlicht
Neue Freelancer-Varianten entdeckt
Wingman's Hangar Episode 58
Merchandise-Hoodie Verkauf
The Next Great Starship Episode 1.5
Jump Point Ausgabe 15 verfügbar

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (9. März 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*Monatsreport: Februar 2014*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Galactic Guide: Tiber
Ten for the Chairman (10)
Wingman's Hangar Episode 59
PAX East Event
1. Jump Point Sammelausgabe
The Next Great Starship Episode 1.6
Spectrum Dispatch: Golem-Tek
BlackSun´s WP Artworks 

Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## DerTriton (17. März 2014)

Mit STAR*WATCH möchten wir allen Fans des Spiels einen kurzen Wochenrückblick bieten.
Wir liefern Sonntags die wichtigsten Nachrichten die während der Woche erschienen sind.

Thema der Woche

*40.000.000 US-Dollar*

Weitere News in dieser Ausgabe
Portfolio: Flashfire Weapon Mounts
Ten for the Chairman (11)
Wingman's Hangar Episode 60
The Next Great Starship Episode 1.7
Spectrum Dispatch: Terra Gazette
Das Star*Watch-Team verabschiedet sich


Zur Aktuellen Ausgabe auf STAR*WATCH​


----------



## Batze (10. April 2014)

So kann ein Forum, eine Info,  auch zur Werbeplattform verkommen. Schrecklich.


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2014)

hab grad gelesen, dass roberts offenbar mit einem release der alpha-version nicht vor ende 2015 rechnet. 
das würde wohl bedeuten, dass das spiel wohl frühestens mitte oder ende 2016 erscheinen wird. 
war das so abzusehen?


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2014)

Ähm ... echt jetzt? 

:>


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ähm ... echt jetzt?
> 
> :>



verstehe ich zumindest so.
die info stammt wohl von einem gamestar-redakteur, der mit roberts gesprochen hatte. 



> *Of course, we’re talking about the end of 2015 *
> „Right. That’s  why we’re trying to get things like the dogfighting module out as soon  as possible so people can start playing and don’t go too crazy waiting  for the final game“


https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/124159/

und wenn er schon was diesbezügliches sagt, dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es sich eher um eine optimistische annahme handelt. dh ein final-release ist vor 2016 definitiv kein thema. das scheint wohl jetzt schon festzustehen.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> So kann ein Forum, eine Info,  auch zur Werbeplattform verkommen. Schrecklich.


 
Scheisse wenn manche Leute noch an etwas glauben und sich auf etwas freuen nicht? Da fühlt man sich doch gleich besser wenn man irgendwas dabei schlecht reden kann...


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verstehe ich zumindest so.
> die info stammt wohl von einem gamestar-redakteur, der mit roberts gesprochen hatte.
> 
> https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/124159/
> ...


 Irgendwie ist das echt bitter ... Dogfight Modul hin oder her, aber das macht doch gerade mal ein Prozentpunkt vom gesamten Inhalt aus. Langsam regt mich dieses Verhalten auf. 

Ja, ich hab kein Recht irgendwas früher zu fordern, ja ich bin ja selbst schuld, wenn ich dem Typen mein Geld in den Rachen werfe ... trotzdem ist das, pardon, scheisse!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab kein Recht irgendwas früher zu fordern, ja ich bin ja selbst schuld, wenn ich dem Typen mein Geld in den Rachen werfe ... trotzdem ist das, pardon, scheisse!



Gab's denn irgendeine Aussage bezüglich eines frühen Releasetermins, der den Backern in Aussicht gestellt wurde?


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2014)

Nicht das ich wüsste ... aber drei Jahre ( 2013 - 2016 ) empfinde ich als viel zu lang, Dogfightmodul hin oder her.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste ... aber drei Jahre ( 2013 - 2016 ) empfinde ich als viel zu lang, Dogfightmodul hin oder her.



Ich denke nicht, dass das wirklich lange ist.

Drei Jahre für einen dermaßen ambitionierten Titel sind sogar relativ moderat. Überleg mal, die fangen quasi bei "Null" an, die ganzen "Assets" müssen von Grund auf neu erstellt werden, ebenso wird die Anpassung der Engine eine Menge Zeit verschlingen. Auch wenn "Star Citizen" sicherlich thematisch an "Wing Commander", "Privateer" und "Freelancer" anknüpfen wird, handelt es sich trotzdem um eine komplette Neuentwicklung.

Ein "Star Citizen 2" würde natürlich erheblich schneller produzierbar sein. 

Ich kann aber verstehen, dass man als "Vorfinanzierer" schneller die Geduld verliert.


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste ... aber drei Jahre ( 2013 - 2016 ) empfinde ich als viel zu lang, Dogfightmodul hin oder her.


 
eigentlich hat die entwicklung schon 2011 begonnen.
aber selbst 4 oder 5 jahre sind für einen aaa-titel, der sc ja mittlerweile wohl ist, noch im rahmen. denke ich.

kritisch (wie ich halt bin^^) sehe ich eher, dass es sich wie gesagt ja wohl sehr wahrscheinlich um optimistische annahmen handelt.
dh auch ein release 2017 oder noch später ist wohl im rahmen des möglichen oder besser gesagt überaus realistisch, gerade wenn man roberts kennt.


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kann aber verstehen, dass man als "Vorfinanzierer" schneller die Geduld verliert.


 Das ist eigentlich der einzige Punkt ... jedenfalls für mich. 

Bislang waren mir Entwicklungszeiten bzw. das finale Release ziemlich egal. Wenn es kam, dann kam es und wurde *dann* gekauft.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich der einzige Punkt ... jedenfalls für mich.
> 
> Bislang waren mir Entwicklungszeiten bzw. das finale Release ziemlich egal. Wenn es kam, dann kam es und wurde *dann* gekauft.



Ganz ehrlich:

Ich würde nicht vor einem Release Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 ausgehen, gemessen an dem, was Roberts sich vorgenommen hat PLUS die Tatsache, dass Roberts ein echter Perfektionist ist - ich sehe das genau wie Bonkic.

Die Entwicklungsdauer von Starlancer betrug ca. 5 Jahre und Freelancer, bei dem wohl einiges an "Code" übernommen werden konnte, dann immerhin knappe 4 Jahre.


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2014)

Hat sich hier schon jemand eine Constellation gekauft? 
Ich bisher noch keinen Cent in das Spiel investiert, aber eine Connie würde mich irgendwie reizen. Aquila oder Phoenix.


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hat sich hier schon jemand eine Constellation gekauft?
> Ich bisher noch keinen Cent in das Spiel investiert, aber eine Connie würde mich irgendwie reizen. Aquila oder Phoenix.


Für 325$?

Bin ja von mir selbe schon ein wenig überrascht, dass ich mir zum Start ne Freelancer gekauft habe.


----------



## legion333 (20. August 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hat sich hier schon jemand eine Constellation gekauft?
> Ich bisher noch keinen Cent in das Spiel investiert, aber eine Connie würde mich irgendwie reizen. Aquila oder Phoenix.



Also zu einer Connie würde ich dir eher raten, wenn du auch noch zwei andere Spieler dabei hast. Ist bisher noch nicht wirklich klar, wie effektiv NPCs letztendlich in Gefechten sein werden. Da die Aquila aber sowieso auf Erkundung ausgelegt ist, dürfte das mit den NPCs auch gehen.


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Also zu einer Connie würde ich dir eher raten, wenn du auch noch zwei andere Spieler dabei hast. Ist bisher noch nicht wirklich klar, wie effektiv NPCs letztendlich in Gefechten sein werden. Da die Aquila aber sowieso auf Erkundung ausgelegt ist, dürfte das mit den NPCs auch gehen.



Das Problem ist, ich find das Schiff für längere Erkundungsreisen viel zu klein. Vor allem wenn ich da was von 3 oder 4 Besatzungsmitgliedern lese. 
Es gibt überhaupt keine "Komfortzone" für die Besatzung. Der offene Frachtraum verschwendet irrsinnig viel Platz. 
Die Phoenix ist die einzige Variante die eine Innenausstattung bietet, allerdings total extrem auf Luxus ausgelegt. Auf den Screenshots sieht der Innenraum noch recht geräumig aus, schaut man sich aber mal das 3D-Modell von innen an erinnert das mehr an eine japanische Wohnkapsel. 

Ich weiß nicht was genau man später im Spiel für Möglichkeiten zur Interaktion mit Schiff und Crew haben wird, aber allein das Design des Schiffs macht es für mich als Erkundungsschiff unglaubwürdig.
Als kleiner Frachter ok, für Erkundung dürfte das Schiff für meinen Geschmack ruhig drei mal so groß ausfallen.^^ Mehrere Decks wären halt schon cool. 
Deswegen denke ich mal ich warte noch weiter ab was RSI noch so bastelt in Zukunft. Ich werd aber definitiv nicht in etwas noch größeres investieren wenn die Preise so bleiben oder noch weiter steigen.


----------



## legion333 (20. August 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich find das Schiff für längere Erkundungsreisen viel zu klein. Vor allem wenn ich da was von 3 oder 4 Besatzungsmitgliedern lese.
> Es gibt überhaupt keine "Komfortzone" für die Besatzung. Der offene Frachtraum verschwendet irrsinnig viel Platz.
> Die Phoenix ist die einzige Variante die eine Innenausstattung bietet, allerdings total extrem auf Luxus ausgelegt. Auf den Screenshots sieht der Innenraum noch recht geräumig aus, schaut man sich aber mal das 3D-Modell von innen an erinnert das mehr an eine japanische Wohnkapsel.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub nicht, dass jetzt im Voraus noch welche von den größeren Schiffen angeboten werden. Also kann man ruhig erstmal mit was kleinerem starten, vielleicht ja eine Cutlass, davon wird es bald auch Varianten geben. Kannst ja dann sobald das PU startet einen Bengal Carrier erobern, der dürfte in jedem Fall groß genug sein  (Wäre doch mal ein nettes Community-Event, der PCG-Bengal Carrier  )


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> (Wäre doch mal ein nettes Community-Event, der PCG-Bengal Carrier  )


*dabeibin*


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2014)

Ich auch. 

Erster! (an der “Ship Buster” rail gun)


----------



## CaptProton (22. August 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hat sich hier schon jemand eine Constellation gekauft?
> Ich bisher noch keinen Cent in das Spiel investiert, aber eine Connie würde mich irgendwie reizen. Aquila oder Phoenix.



Ich habe seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren eine Constellation und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptProton (22. August 2014)

Bin mir leider noch nicht schlüssig ob ich mir eine Variante kaufen sollte. Liebäugel mit der Forschungs Variante.


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> bin sehr zufrieden damit.



na ja, so sehr viel kannst du damit ja auch nicht anfangen.


----------



## CaptProton (23. August 2014)

Doch mit mein Buggy reinfahren und alle Sitze und Betten ausprobieren


----------



## Vordack (23. August 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Doch mit mein Buggy reinfahren und alle Sitze und *Betten ausprobieren *



Aber alleine bringt das doch keinen Spaß (ich freue mich auf dem MP Teil des Spieles )


----------



## Chemenu (23. August 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber alleine bringt das doch keinen Spaß (ich freue mich auf dem MP Teil des Spieles )


Eine Frau würde sowas nicht sagen. Im Möbelhaus macht man ja auch nix anderes.


----------



## Vordack (23. August 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Eine Frau würde sowas nicht sagen. Im Möbelhaus macht man ja auch nix anderes.



Hör mir auf mit Frauen und Shoppen,das hat Molayne schon versucht


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (26. August 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt eine Origin 325A und eine Freelancer DUR. Mein Kollege fliegt die Consti Phoenix und noch andere. 
Sind wir verrückt, sicher. Aber Optimistisch. ^^

Als Wunsch hätte ich noch den Asteroiden Hangar. Da kommt so ein Alien Feeling auf. 
Ps. Mit dem Buggy in die Lancer reinfahren geht. Und dann ab ins Bett.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. August 2014)

Nun möchte ich doch wieder mal etwas (hier in den allgemeinen SC-Thread) schreiben: Es ist (erschreckend?) ruhig im Forum zu dem Thema SC. Gerade ein Kommentar zur Meldung vom Multiplayer im Arena Mode. Gibt's Baker hier, die Zugang haben? Wie ist euer Eindruck? Spielt ihr noch regelmäßig Dogfight oder habt die Lust verloren? Gibts hier Baker, die was "großes" im Shop gekauft haben? Was hat es übrigens mit der 3-Monats, oder Lifetime Warranty zu tun? Soll man später sein Schiff verlieren können? Schon nach dem es ein mal Ingame zerstört wurde?
Wie steht ihr allgemein zu den Crowdfounding Projekten? Immerhin gab es früher häufig ein kostenlose Demo. um vor Release ein Game anzutesten; bei den CF-Projekten, wie auch Elite Dangerous, berappt man einen mehrfachen Gamepreis, wenn man mal in die Beta reinschnuppern will...
Werden die ganzen Schiffsmodelle später nicht sowieso für jeden zugänglich werden; immerhin kann ein MMO später ja auch nur erfolgreich sein, wenn die breite Masse im Endprodukt nicht durch zu hohe "monitäre Hürden" von gutem Equipment abgehalten wird.
Weiss man schon, ob obendrauf noch eine Bezahlabopflcht für den Onlinepart geplant ist?


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2014)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich doch wieder mal etwas (hier in den allgemeinen SC-Thread) schreiben: Es ist (erschreckend?) ruhig im Forum zu dem Thema SC. Gerade ein Kommentar zur Meldung vom Multiplayer im Arena Mode. Gibt's Baker hier, die Zugang haben? Wie ist euer Eindruck? Spielt ihr noch regelmäßig Dogfight oder habt die Lust verloren? Gibts hier Baker, die was "großes" im Shop gekauft haben? Was hat es übrigens mit der 3-Monats, oder Lifetime Warranty zu tun? Soll man später sein Schiff verlieren können? Schon nach dem es ein mal Ingame zerstört wurde?


Ich hab den Hangarmodus angespielt. Hauptsächlich um zu schauen, wie mein PC damit klar kommt.
Das wars. mehr interssiert mich zZ nicht.
Und meist wird dann auch in den jeweiligen News darüber diskutiert:
PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!



> Wie steht ihr allgemein zu den Crowdfounding Projekten? Immerhin gab es früher häufig ein kostenlose Demo.



Wer sich darüber aufregt, dass man ein nem Crowdfounding-Projekt mehr bezahlt, damit man Beta-Zugang hat, hat das System dahinter nicht verstanden.
Man unterstützt ein Projekt mit Geld nicht wegen des früheren Zugangs (also für sich), sondern um des Projektes wegen.
Man KANN einen Betazugang bekommen. Muss aber nicht.
Es gibt den Entwicklern die Möglichkeit ein Feedback zu holen.


----------



## DerTriton (31. August 2014)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich doch wieder mal etwas (hier in den allgemeinen SC-Thread) schreiben: Es ist (erschreckend?) ruhig im Forum zu dem Thema SC. Gerade ein Kommentar zur Meldung vom Multiplayer im Arena Mode.


Ich kann nicht für die anderen sprechen, aber ich schwirre mehr im Clan-Forum oder auf dem TS-Server rum um mich zu Unterhalten. Wobei es bei uns mit den Mitgliedern nicht viel anders aussieht. Hin und wieder schaut ist man im Offizellen Forum aktiv oder auf Fan-Seiten aber halt quatsch man nicht überall mit.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gibt's Baker hier, die Zugang haben? Wie ist euer  Eindruck? Spielt ihr noch regelmäßig Dogfight oder habt die Lust  verloren?


Also ich habe Zugang und habe es ausgiebig getestet, das was mit den Schiffen bis jetzt möglich ist finde ich genial, also im Bezug auf die Flugengine. Ich habe zwar länger nicht getestet und man könnte sagen das ich die Lust verloren habe. Für mich ist es im Grunde nur ein Test der Flugengine, die ich wie ja schon geschrieben haben ausgiebig getestet habe. Aber da jetzt mit dem Patch 0.9 wichtiges kommt, also z.B. die Konfiguration Möglichkeiten für die Eingabegeräte oder die Möglichkeit private Kämpfe zu machen, werde ich auch wieder aktiver. Denn richtig testen kann man es erst wenn man mit bekannten Spielern spielt.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gibts hier Baker, die was "großes" im Shop gekauft haben?


Also ich habe drei Schiffe, eine kleine 315p, eine mittlere Superhornet und eine relativ große Banu.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Was  hat es übrigens mit der 3-Monats, oder Lifetime Warranty zu tun? Soll  man später sein Schiff verlieren können? Schon nach dem es ein mal  Ingame zerstört wurde?


Im Spiel wird man sein Schiff verlieren können, dafür gibt es dann die Hüllenversicherung die man abschließen muss um ein neues Schiff zu bekommen. Man schliesst also im Spiel eine Versicherung für ein bestimmten Zeitraum ab, z.B. für 3 Monate (Ingam Zeit). Mit der LTI, also Lebenslangeversicherung (für die Schiffshülle), ist das Schiff für immer versichert und man muss nicht mehr darauf achten. LTI gab es für Backer die früh das Spiel unterstützt haben.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Werden die ganzen Schiffsmodelle später nicht sowieso für jeden  zugänglich werden; immerhin kann ein MMO später ja auch nur erfolgreich  sein, wenn die breite Masse im Endprodukt nicht durch zu hohe "monitäre  Hürden" von gutem Equipment abgehalten wird.


Also man wir alle Schiffe im Spiel später erspielen können die sich die Backer jetzt kaufen. Die Hürde wird weniger das erhalten der Schiffe sein sondern das fliegen der Schiffe. Denn in SC levelt man ja nicht den Char, man könnte sagen man levelt sein Können. Also das Können wie man das jeweilige Schiff fliegt, das wird die größere Hürde sein. 



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Weiss man schon, ob obendrauf noch eine Bezahlabopflcht für den Onlinepart geplant ist?


Man kauft sich ein Spielepaket und das war es eigentlich. Ein Abo wird es nicht geben aber man wird sich, bis zu einer bestimmten Summe im Monat, Credits für Echtegeld kaufen können.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (1. September 2014)

Die Arena habe ich auch nur kurz angetestet und für gut befunden. Oft spiele ich den nicht, meist bin ich nur im Hangar. Meine Präferenzen liegen aber auch auf Tiefenraumerkundung und nicht auf Raumkampf.
Und wie mein Vorredner so gut beschrieb, ich bin Baker weil ich das Projekt unterstütze und nicht um Beta Zugang zu bekommen. 
Man kann sagen das Baker die Auftraggeber der Entwickler sind. Wir Baker haben den Wunsch nach einem Weltraumspiel und RSI programmiert das Spiel für uns.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (2. September 2014)

Mal ein Frage zu den Schiffstypen. Einige werden im Shop gelistet, sind aber nicht verfügbar (available). Sind diese, was das "Baking" betrifft, ausverkauft, oder werden diese später verfügbar gemacht, oder beides?

Glaubt ihr, dass bei so vielen Gattungen ein vernünftiges Balancing gelingen kann? Wie sind da die Ansätze, damit die schwächeren Schiffstypen nicht immer zu Klump geschossen werden?


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2014)

Vor allen Dingen 100.000 USD für ein Schiff ? Wer bezahlt denn solche Summen ? Dafür stelle ich mir einen Elfer in die Garage.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2014)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, dass bei so vielen Gattungen ein vernünftiges Balancing gelingen kann? Wie sind da die Ansätze, damit die schwächeren Schiffstypen nicht immer zu Klump geschossen werden?



Ich glaube

a) Es gibt mehr Autotypen auf unseren Straßen als Schiffe in den Weltall 
b) Balancing? Es wird ganz klar Schiffe geben wo das eine stark bevorteilt ist, ähnlich wie wenn ein VW Käfer gegen einen Porsche ein Rennen fährt aber nur gewinnen kann wenn der P-Fahrer richtigen Scheiss baut 

Also so stelle ich mir das momentan vor, kein weichgespülter Weltraumshooter wo jeder gegen jeden kämpfen kann. Bei spielen wie WOT ist es doch ähnlich oder? Da haben doch Anfängerpanzer auch "Nachteile" gegenüber den Elitepanzern.

Ich glaube eher daß sich die Gefahr der Zonen für einen selbst in Gebiete aufteilen wird. Also ne "Safe Zone" um den Raumhafen wo man vlcht beschützt wird bei einem Angriff, dann gibt es bestimmt "Mo Mans Land" Gegenden für die ganz harten, und viele Gegenden wo es eine Staffelunf der beiden Extreme gibt.

Wie gesagt reine Spekulation meinerseits.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen 100.000 USD für ein Schiff ? Wer bezahlt denn solche Summen ? Dafür stelle ich mir einen Elfer in die Garage.



Denk bitte an die Leute (wie mich) die keine Garage haben 

Ich sammle ja auch mp3's und keine CD's


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Denk bitte an die Leute (wie mich) die keine Garage haben
> 
> Ich sammle ja auch mp3's und keine CD's



Du könntest Dir auch für 90000 ein schickes Auto kaufen und für 10000 eine Garage bauen lassen.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du könntest Dir auch für 90000 ein schickes Auto kaufen und für 10000 eine Garage bauen lassen.



Sach mal, immer musst Du Dich einmischen 

Wohnst Du auf dem Land oder was?

Bau mal in HH Innenstadt mal eben ne Garage für 10.000. Das Geld ist nicht das problem sondern der Platz! Und nur wegen einem 911er umziehen? Neeeee, dann doch lieber so'n schmuckes Schiff 

Ausserdem sind Autos "overrated"  Meine Theorie beinhaltet daß, wenn man die 10 liebsten "Sachen" der Menschen  verbieten, vernichten würde wäre die Welt ein besserer Ort. Autos müssten doch dazugehören


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2014)

Ohne Auto ? Das wäre zurück ins Mittelalter mit Kutsche und Pferden. Was glaubst Du wie abhängig wir von diesen Transportmöglichkeiten und -Mitteln sind. Und komme mir jetzt bitte nicht mit dem ÖPNV. Wenn man dienstlich unterwegs ist auf Langstrecke ein absolutes No Go. Etwas über den Tellerrand schauen würde da schon helfen.


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

man merkt aber auch das die Ente aus der Stadt kommt, wo man durchaus auf ein Auto verzichten kann, sobald man dann aber irgendwo wohnt wo dann ab 22 Uhr der Letzte Bus fährt und man eh schon 15min zur Haltestelle laufen muss, dann sind persönliche Kraftfahrzeug durchaus etwas legitimes


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wohnst Du auf dem Land oder was?



Ja, weißt Du doch (eigentlich).



> Bau mal in HH Innenstadt mal eben ne Garage für 10.000. Das Geld ist nicht das problem sondern der Platz! Und nur wegen einem 911er umziehen? Neeeee, dann doch lieber so'n schmuckes Schiff
> 
> Ausserdem sind Autos "overrated"  Meine Theorie beinhaltet daß, wenn man die 10 liebsten "Sachen" der Menschen  verbieten, vernichten würde wäre die Welt ein besserer Ort. Autos müssten doch dazugehören




Ändere doch nicht immer so schnell Deine Meinung, Ich erinnere mich gut daran, dass Du uns allen letztes Jahr von einem eigenen Auto vorgeschwärmt hast.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, weißt Du doch (eigentlich).
> Ändere doch nicht immer so schnell Deine Meinung, Ich erinnere mich gut daran, dass Du uns allen letztes Jahr von einem eigenen Auto vorgeschwärmt hast.



Darf man seine Meinung nicht ändern nachdem man etwas getestet hat? War ja nicht gestern.

Ich habe nach ein paar Jahren wieder ein Auto für ein Jahr gehabt und nachdem ich in dem Jahr 3 Tankfüllungen brauchte hab ich es als unnötig eingestuft und wieder verkauft 

edit: Ja, auf dem Land ist ein Auto notwendig. Sag das mal den Millionen (privaten) Autofahrern in jeder Großstadt  Die ham wohl alle nen zu kleinen


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Ja, auf dem Land ist ein Auto notwendig. Sag das mal den Millionen (privaten) Autofahrern in jeder Großstadt  Die ham wohl alle nen zu kleinen



ja, wobei du aber Autos auf der Welt (Stadt+Land) abschaffen wolltest


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Ja, auf dem Land ist ein Auto notwendig. Sag das mal den Millionen (privaten) Autofahrern in jeder Großstadt  Die ham wohl alle nen zu kleinen



Ja, in Großstädten braucht man wirklich kein Auto - im Gegenteil, es ist dort eher hinderlich. 

Aber hier in meinem kleinen 12000-Seelen-Städtchen bist Du ohne wirklich am A... der Welt.


----------



## McDrake (2. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Darf man seine Meinung nicht ändern nachdem man etwas getestet hat? War ja nicht gestern.



Ich bin Ü40 und bereue eigentlich nur in den Ferien, dass ich nicht Auto fahren DARF (keine Lizenz).
Ansonsten vermisse ich das Vehikel überhaupt nicht.
Wie auch. Wie soll man was vermissen, was man nie hatte 

Auch meine Frau hat keinen Führerschein. Von dem her hat man sich damit abgefunden und hat recht wenig Probleme damit... 
solange man in der Stad wohnt, glaub ich.
Und das ÖV-Ticket für ein Jahr ist sicherlich günstiger als der Unterhalt eines Fahrzeugs.

So

Und das kommt davon, wenn man den SC-Thread für irgendwelche banalen Exkursionen missbraucht:
Vom Weltraum zu Irdischen Problemen.

Würde hier mal bitte ein Mod einschreiten?!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (4. September 2014)

Irgendwie scheint Elite Dangerous besser voranzuschreiten. Ich mochte allerdings die generierten Planeten schon im Ur-Elite nicht.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (22. September 2014)

Hangar Update. Ich habe dann mal den Industrie Hangar gewählt. Der hat was von der Nostromo. Für Apple Fans gibt es den Luxus Hangar der wie ein gigantischer Apple Store wirkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kampf – StarCitizen Wiki


> _Es  wird keine unbesiegbare MMO RPG Konfiguration in Star Citizen geben,  denn wir haben keine Charakterwerte die den Schaden beeinflussen.  Stattdessen werden eure Pilotenfähigkeiten der Schlüssel sein.  Zusätzlich dazu ist das Schiffsdesign an das Stein/Schere/Papier-Prinzip  angeleht, so dass jede Schiffskonfiguration ihre Schwachstellen hat.
> 
> Und für den Fall dass ihr besorgt seid dass ihr die ganze Zeit  langweilige Missionen fliegen müsst und wir euch so ermutigen "Credits"  zu kaufen; Handels- und Flugmissionen sind KEIN! Kernelement der offenen  Spielwelt. Sie sind der spaßige Teil und es wird niemals passieren dass  sie "generft" werden um Leute im "Zynga" Stil zum kaufen von Credits zu  bringen. Das ist einer der wichtigsten Gründe warum ich dieses Spiel  ohne Publisher entwickle._ _-Chris Roberts_


----------

